# Fuel pump?



## Nemesis72 (Nov 10, 2007)

Hello everyone, i am a new owner of a 1990 Nissan 240sx 3 door, manual trans. with 99000 miles. it was given to me as a gift.
my issues in this :
the vehicle sat for about 8-9 months unstarted
I replaced the battery, the starter and it still wont start, it sounds as if it wants to turn over, but it no fuel. so i checked the airfiler:good. i checked the plugs/wires: good.
i even had the distributer checked:good. i then went to the fuel filter, checked it and no fuel was coming out of it, removed the fuel filter and checked to make sure fuel was going into it and no fuel when i tried to start the car. 
my question before i go get a new fuel pump, has anyone had these issues before and if i have to replace the fuel pump, whats the difficulty level?
all replies will be greatly welcomed,since this car was to be driven daily and allow me to park my Excursion.

thanks


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Before you condemn the fuel pump, run a long wire from the positive (+) side of the battery to the positive terminal of the fuel pump; by doing this, the pump should run. If it doesn't run, make sure it's grounded. If it still doesn't run, then you have a bad pump.

If the pump runs, then the problem is either a blown fuse or a bad fuel pump relay.


----------



## Nemesis72 (Nov 10, 2007)

Oh yeah it's the fuel pump, pulled it out and was in shock from what i saw. the pump was/is the original and it showed. there is rust all over the thing, the fuel smells and the seals are all bad.
my question is, where can i find a new fuel pump and all the hardware needed to reinstall.
like the pump, the fuel pump gasket and do i need a fuel tank o-ring?
thanks


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

You could get one from a Nissan dealer. Also you can one here:

Ptuning.com - Search Result


----------

